# CAMP TRAILERS



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WHO WOULD YOU SAY BUILDS THE BEST AND TOUGHEST CAMP TRAILER?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tough question, most are built to be affordable and light weight=not tough at all. Jayco, by the price, seems to be the best??? I have a Thor brand trailer, it has been fine, typical problems that you would expect, but has met all of our expectations! I think the right floor plan is the hardest thing to find; I think quality is pretty consistent among all of them.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will tell you to avoid anything built by forrest river we bought a new one and it had problems about 85% of the time we took it out. I felt like it spent more time at the dealership than it did camping. We own a skyline/layton and have had very minor problems and we camp a ton! *()* *()*


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Coleman


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would give my opinion, but I don't have one since I am a tent guy! :lol:


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Standard Camp Trailer - Skyline has the best customer service and will warranty things out of warranty sometimes. Everyone else won't even look at it.

If you want a heavy duty frame go with a toy hauler. They are built to handle more weight than just the trailer. Where a regular trailer is built to just haul itself. This really matters if you are pulling doubles.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> Standard Camp Trailer - Skyline has the best customer service and will warranty things out of warranty sometimes. Everyone else won't even look at it.
> 
> If you want a heavy duty frame go with a toy hauler. They are built to handle more weight than just the trailer. Where a regular trailer is built to just haul itself. This really matters if you are pulling doubles.


I have to agree with you! After the "wildcat disaster" we bought a skyline rampage toy hauler and use it about every weekend for 4 months yearly so far no major problems what a nice change!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Dutchman two years old and doing pretty good no problems, but we do not have kids running through it all the time either.


----------

